# Toyota GR Yaris - Summit Detailing - Bristol & the South West Detailing



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello one and all.

Well suffice to say I have been looking forward to seeing this ever since the booking was confirmed:car:

The supplying dealer had prepped the car prior to client handover:wall:, lots of product residue on the rubber window trims and in pretty much every panel gap along with application or removal marring from in theory a dirty cloth.

Anyway on with the Detail....

The usual safe wash and decon methods were carried out, before rolling into the studio to towel dry and blow-dry all the water out of panel gaps, badges oh and yes the front honeycomb grille
One other thing to note regarding the wheels is the gap between the front disk brake backing plate/guard and the wheel barrel is tiny so useful to have a teeny tiny wheel woolie on this occasion as the wheels were not being removed.

A light buzz over with the Rupes was all that was required to remove the aforementioned marring and get the paint 'coating ready'.

Panel wiped then on with application of Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light base layer followed 3hrs later by 2xcoats of EXOv4 over the top.

Glass was cleaned with Ceriglass and sealed with Gtechniq G1, especially useful (hopefully) on the rear screen as it has no wiper.

Carbon roof wrap was protected with Gtechniq C1 - a little odd that the panel is a carbon polymer panel which they decided to carbon wrap over the top

Interior given a tickle, including polishing the glass as it was clear the dealer left these as they were cloudy and you could see the suction cup circles from the factory

One GR Yaris circuit pack in Precious Black metallic completed:detailer:

Super flaky
[URL=https://postimg.cc/Hj6wgq3v]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/xq1mtsYv]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/ykJZzkDW]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/8FgW4NPc]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/mc73Wh67]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/0Ky7Sn5C]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/phxfWxg4]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/0zTG47Z8]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/4nP53745]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/LnsVg9nM]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/zybSpxCt]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/rR1NGs58]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/hhcsgbnv]

Thank you for looking, see you on the next one!:buffer:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

*wow!*

That looks the dogs, and the colour really suits that car I think (makes the front end look even more barky!), I love Toyota for doing this car that ticks all the petrolhhead boxes!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

An absolute monster of a car from Toyota - looks really nice and those rear wheel arches


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My favorite car to come out of 2020. stunning and your work is spot on. :thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks all.



Captain Duff said:


> That looks the dogs, and the colour really suits that car I think (makes the front end look even more barky!), I love Toyota for doing this car that ticks all the petrolhhead boxes!


Although I wouldn't have it in black personally, it does look fabulous.
Yes, out of all the car brands who would have thought it would be Toyota that produces something for the car enthusiast!



Soul boy 68 said:


> My favorite car to come out of 2020. stunning and your work is spot on. :thumb:


Yes, I think mine too:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## q5man (Apr 30, 2018)

Awesome detail and car!!


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

It is a nice looking hatch.... toyota won’t bringing it here but instead releasing the GR Corolla..... shoulda brought this over.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh yes :thumb:


----------

